# Help



## socal04 (Apr 28, 2011)

my wife and i just started a in house separation about 1 month ago.. im soo tired/angry... just dont know if i can realistically go thru this.. is hard acting like everything is ok between us when its not.. we sleep in separate bedrooms.. she wanted this not me.. ive been working on trying to correct my lack of affection issues but this day to day nothingness is draining.. im just flat out lonley and hurt... and yea its hard for a man to say that


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Socal04 - pick up His Needs, Her Needs by Willard Harley. It's pretty insightful on relationships and what you can do to start meeting her needs. 5 Love Languages is also a good one by Gary Chapman. 

My wife and I went through about 8 yrs of living separately in the same house. I was unfortunately oblivious most of that time. I finally woke up one day late 2009 and said what the h3ll am I doing to this woman? 

It was hard to recover from but neither of us wanted divorce and I sure did not want to continue like ships in the night. 

Start learning to fix yourself first. This will take time and it will be hard but it is so worth it! Ask for help here - there are many who have gone through and are going though separation. They will hopefully be along soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

